# détenir quelque chose



## Adardea

Hola a todos!!! Es la primera vez que consulto algo.
En primer lugar dar las gracias a todos porque este foro me resulta de mucha utilidad.

Bueno esta es mi duda: cencé + infinitif se traduce por "se supone que" etc.
pero entonces no se donde poner el primer verbo de la frase.
En realidad tengo dudas con dos frases, la primera:

- Louis XVIII est censé detenir ces trois prerogatives.

Propuesta de traducción: "se supone que Louis XVIII (guarda, retiene yo prefiero conserva) conserva estas 3 prerrogativas".
Seguramente es incorrecta, pero de ser correcta: ¿El verbo être conjugado en 3ª persona del singular para que sirve si no se traduce???

Aquí viene mi segunda duda sobre lo mismo:

- Le roi étend censé detenir son pouvoir de Dieu.

Propuesta de traducción: "se supone que el rey posee su poder de Dios" Pero entonces no traduzco el verbo étendre.

Bueno, muchas gracias por todo y perdonar que os robe un poco de vuestro tiempo.
besos


----------



## yserien

Bienvenid@ al foro .  ([Suivi d'un inf.]  Supposé, réputé. _Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi.  __Je suis censé être à Saint-Gratien, mais, de fait, je suis à Paris_ (FLAUBERT, _Correspondance, _1877, p
El verbo étendre es estirar, extender, en un sentido figurado alargar....no veo como puede encajar aquí. ¿No sera "étant" en lugar de "etend" ?
La cita es de TLFi


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Voy poco a poco.

Aquí "detenir" significa "tener" ("avoir") 

"- Le roi *étant* censé detenir son pouvoir de Dieu."

Es el gerundio del verbo "être" (como lo dice Yserien)


----------



## GURB

Hola
En el primer caso puedes decir: *Luís XVIII ostenta, supuestamente, estas tres prerrogativas.*
En el segundo caso es como lo sigiere Ysérien: _étant. Tener su poder_ y no poseer su poder.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Adardea, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Quizá no te hayas dado cuenta que también tenemos un conjugador en WR: être.



Adardea said:


> - Le roi étant censé détenir son pouvoir de Dieu.


¿Es esta la frase entera? o ¿falta algo?

Quizá puedas decir: _dando  / está dado por sentado que_ (dependerá de lo que haya antes o después)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Adardea said:


> - Louis XVIII est censé detenir ces trois prerogatives.
> 
> Propuesta de traducción: "se supone que Louis XVIII (guarda, retiene yo prefiero conserva) conserva estas 3 prerrogativas".


 
Tu propuesta, *Adardea*, me parece bien, solo le haría un pequeño cambio:

*Se supone que Louis XVIII detenta estas tres prerrogativas.*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Adardea said:


> Aquí viene mi segunda duda sobre lo mismo:
> 
> - Le roi étend censé detenir son pouvoir de Dieu.
> 
> Propuesta de traducción: "se supone que el rey posee su poder de Dios" Pero entonces no traduzco el verbo étendre.


 
Yo diría:

*El rey pasaba por detentar su poder de Dios.*


----------



## Adardea

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias.
Supongo que en lugar de "étend" será "étant", ya que se trata de unos apuntes de clase y ya sabemos que la letra no siempre se entiende a la perfección. Muchas gracias Ysérien por tu sugerencia.

De la misma forma puede que en este caso "detenir" sea equivalente a "avoir" como propone Gurb, pero la traducción con "detentar" que sugiere Victor Pérez tampoco me parece mal.

Las frases son únicas pero os puedo dar un poco de contexto, en el primer caso:

- Le roi est donc supposé mélanger à nouveaux les trois pouvoirs de l´Ancien Régime: l´exécutif, le législatif et le judiciaire. Louis XVIII est censé detenir ces trois prerogatives.

Propuesta de traducción: El rey es, pues, de nuevo supuesto "concentrador" de los tres poderes del Antiguo Régimen: ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial. Louis XVIII ostenta supuestamente estas tres prerrogativas.

Y el contexto de la segunda frase es:

-La roi "étant" (pese a que yo sigo leyendo "étend", imagino que con étend no hay traducción posible) censé detenir son pouvoir de Dieu, il est, du point de vue de son pouvoir exécutif irresponsable de ses actes, publics et prives.

Propuesta de traducción: se supone que el rey ostentaba su poder de Dios, él es, desde el punto de vista de su poder ejecutivo irresponsable de sus actos, públicos y privados.

Que os parece??? Muy mal???? 
Es que hay verbos en francés que su uso para referirse a determinadas cosas es inimaginable en español como es el caso de la primera frase donde es imposible decir que el rey es "supuesto mezclador de los tres poderes".

Espero que el contexto os sirva.
Una pregunta más, entonces, ¿la construcción gramatical es verbo "être" conjugado + censé + infinitif?

Lo que hará, según el tiempo en el que se encuentre el verbo "être" que digamos, por ejemplo:
- se suponía que.
- se supuso que.
- se supone que.
- se supondrá que etc.....

o, en cambio, ¿puedo encontrar "censé + infinitif" precedido de cualquier otro verbo?

Muchas gracias por todo.
merci beaucoup


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,



> - Le roi est donc supposé mélanger à nouveaux les trois pouvoirs de l´Ancien Régime: l´exécutif, le législatif et le judiciaire. Louis XVIII est censé detenir ces trois prerogatives.


- Se supone pues que el rey aunará de nuevo ... Se le considera poseedor...

Espera otras ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
Me extraña que alguién como tú, tan riguroso habitualmente, propongas emplear el verbo *detentar* como sinónimo de *tener* (ya sé que se lee y escucha cada vez más). Te recuerdo su sentidoen el Diccionario de Uso del Español *Actual*:
*detentar *
v. Referido a un poder o a un cargo públicos, ejercerlos *ilegítimamente*: _El general detentó el poder del país gracias a un golpe de Estado. _
ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _detentare_.
SEMÁNTICA: No debe emplearse con el significado de «ocupar o desempeñar cargos o títulos legales»: _Ganó las elecciones y {*detenta > ocupa} la jefatura del Gobierno_.
Un amistoso saludo


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría algo así como "se supone(¿considera?) que el poder del rey proviene de Dios" o como se decía del extinto caudillo "es rey por la gracia de Dios".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Gurb*,
Me sorprende que eludas una de las posibilidades que ofrece la definición del verbo *détenir*, según el CNRTL:

*Avoir entre les mains, à sa disposition, légalement ou illégalement quelque chose qui appartient à autrui.*
(el subrayado es mío)

Cuando propuse el verbo *detentar*, lo hice a conciencia, conociendo perfectamente su alcance. Para mí, es perfecto en esta traducción.

(sin querer polemizar aquí sobre la "legitimitad" de las prerrogativas de algunos personajes históricos, por muy reyes que fuesen...)


----------



## Adardea

Hola a todos y muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones, creo que ahora ya puedo hacer una traducción bastante humana.

Sobre la adecuación de "detentar" como traducción española, debemos saber que además de: "retener y ejercer ilegítimamente algún poder o cargo público"; existe una segunda acepción que creo que se ajusta perfectamente a este caso: "dicho de una persona [que sería el rey]: retener lo que manifiestamente no le pertenece"

Creo que por contexto [revolución francesa, Napoleón y después Louis XVIII] parece claro que manifiestamente no le pertenece, puesto que la idea de separación de poderes impera desde la revolución.


----------



## Adardea

Ah una cosa más, me podéis aclarar si la construcción gramatical es siempre:

- Verbo être (conjugado) + censé + infinitivo?????

O, por el contrario, podría encontrar otro verbo distinto del être?

Muchas Gracias de nuevo a todos!!!!!!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
Comme on dit chez nous, je crois Víctor, que là tu pinailles.
"Légalement *ou* illégalement". Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, c'est, bien entendu, *légalement*, *légitimement* -si on peut dire- qu'il détient le pouvoir puisque c'est Dieu lui même qui le lui a donné. Il l'a donc reçu - ou il est censé l'avoir reçu- de Dieu qu'on ne peut tout de même suspecter d'être en marge de la légalité; il ne l'a pas usurpé que je sache. Donc *detentar* (_ejercer un poder ilegítimamente)_ est impropre dans ce cas, je le maintiens.
Mais entre nous, pas de lézard!
Passe une bonne journée.
Adardea, sí, siempre censé+ Infinitivo y siempre être: nul n'est censé l'ignorer.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Hola Víctor
> Comme on dit chez nous, je crois Víctor, que là tu pinailles.
> "Légalement *ou* illégalement". Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, c'est, bien entendu, *légalement*, *légitimement* -si on peut dire- qu'il détient le pouvoir puisque c'est Dieu lui même qui le lui a donné. Il l'a donc reçu - ou il est censé l'avoir reçu- de Dieu qu'on ne peut tout de même suspecter d'être en marge de la légalité; il ne l'a pas usurpé que je sache. Donc *detentar* (_ejercer un poder ilegítimamente)_ est impropre dans ce cas, je le maintiens.
> Mais entre nous, pas de lézard!
> Passe une bonne journée.
> Adardea, sí, siempre censé+ Infinitivo y siempre être: nul n'est censé l'ignorer.



Même si le roi Louis XVIII était convaincu qu'il tenait le pouvoir de Dieu (j'espère que toi, *Gurb*, tu ne le penses pas ), pour moi, et étant donné les circonstances qui entourèrent sa prise du pouvoir, il le *détenait illégalement*. 

 Pas de lézard entre nous, *Gurb*, mais pas de pinaillage non plus .

Bueno, *Adardea*, hay algún caso en el que no se usa el verbo *être *con *censé* (Aunque *Gurb *esté tentado de acusarme de pinaillage ).
Ver este ejemplo sacado del CNRTL:



> B. Pop. Synon. de _censément_.
> 1. D'après ce qu'on croit ou dit._ Il a censé tirer sur un garde (...) ça n'a pas été prouvé en justice_ (SUE, _Les Mystères de Paris_, t. 5, 1842-43, p. 173)


----------



## Nikem

* NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola. *** Hilo dividido
La première chaire de criminologie en France est donc détenue par une personne qui n’est pas issue du monde de l’enseignement supérieur et de la recherche   
  La primera cátedra de criminología en Francia es por lo tanto detentada por una persona que no proviene del mundo de la enseñanza superior y de la investigación


----------



## Tina.Irun

Nikem said:


> Hola. ¿Qué les parece esta traducción de "être issue" como "provenir"? ¿Es correcto?
> La première chaire de criminologie en France est donc détenue par une personne qui n’est pas issue du monde de l’enseignement supérieur et de la recherche
> La primera cátedra de criminología en Francia es por lo tanto detentada por una persona que no proviene del mundo de la enseñanza superior y de la investigación


Hola.
¡Me parece perfecta!
"detentada" también ocupada.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Correcto pero como sugerido por Tina ojo con el uso incorrecto de *detentar*.

*detentar M. MOLINER
*

*detentar* (del lat. "detentare", retener) tr. Usar o atribuirse alguien una cosa, indebida o ilegítimamente: "Detenta un título que pertenece a su sobrino. Detenta una representación que nadie le ha conferido". *Ocupar en la misma forma un *empleo, situación, etc. *Apoderarse.


----------



## krometor

Salut
Je voudrais savoir si j'ai traduit cette parole (détenir) d'une manière correcte. 
Ne pensez pas que ceci est un text de la medicine ou quelque chose rapporté
Merci en advance

Chroniqueurs, philosophes, présentateurs de télévision, historiens ou romanciers, ils prétendent tous détenir le remède miracle : certains exhibent le clystère de la sélection, d'autres préconisent la saignée de la privatisation, d'autres encore suggèrent de vigoureux cataplasmes disciplinaires...

Columnistas, filósofos, presentadores de televisión, historiadores y novelistas pretenden obtener una panacea: algunos presentan el enema de la selección, otros abogan por la privatización de la hemorragia, otros sugieren cataplamasmas vigorosos y disciplinarios ...


----------



## chlapec

¿Has buscado en el diccionario? Viene en el de la casa: *poseer*.


----------



## krometor

Bien sûr Chlapec, mais si je demande c'est parce que je ne suis pas sûr de la traduction, sinon je l'avais laissé comme ca,
Merci beaucoup


----------



## chlapec

A lo mejor es *prétendent* lo que te despista. Aquí tiene el sentido de *afirman*.

"Todos pretenden (afirman) poseer (estar en posesión de) la panacea/el remedio milagroso..."


----------



## krometor

Mmmm....oui oui oui, c'est excelent. Vous avez raison, "préntendre" me désoriente un peu, main non plus.
Merci beaucoup Chlapec.


----------

